# Gateway timeout error



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

My computer appears to be acting slow on certain websites and i get these "gateway timeout errors". this has been happening now for the last few days. i'm not sure what i should do and if this is correctable. could someone please help me?

Thanks
Peter


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Which windows an which sites?? Give us some examples


----------



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

http://www.mytelus.com/

http://www.bcomcomputer.com/

Now these 2 seem to take the longest. but just now they are fine.

another is this one
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/Default.asp

Again it happens sperratically and not consistently. I go to my friends house and his just goes normally without any hiccups. we've chatted simultaneously while doing this and get different results.

Win Me is what i use and so does my friend


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok I went to the sites with no trouble as well,,,click the top most link at the bottom of this post an follow the instructions to install, run Hijack,,,,then paste the logfile here in a post,,,,While your waiting for a reply it would be a good idea to click the bottom link for a free online virus scan,,,,,disable the antivirus you have on your machine and don't forget to re-enable after. Please post any results of the scan.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 1:16:02 PM, on 2003-10-12
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBINST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mytelus.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotbar.com/dyn/hotbar/3.0/sb_searchPageHome.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2843DAC1-05EF-11D2-95BA-0060083493D6} - F:\DRAGON SYSTEMS\NATURALLYSPEAKING\PROGRAM\WEB_IE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1043D4B8-2A57-4E55-BF00-78374C6F8063} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hotbar] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = F:\Office2K\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {02466323-75ED-11CF-A267-0020AF2546EA} (VivoActive Control) - http://player.vivo.com/ie/vvweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D22AC3EF-B7D8-11D5-A281-005056BF0101} (plug Class) - http://dist02.chargitdial.com/chargitplug.dll
O16 - DPF: {8C285F85-0DBD-11D3-8B37-00A02459FA0F} (CuWeb CuWebConf) - http://ic.vcsystem.com/packages/cuweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEC3E5A3-50F7-4B0C-97D8-01CF69DFBFC7} (Measurement Service Client) - http://ccon.madonion.com/global/msc.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MTSInstallers/MetaStream3.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37866.7305439815
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/patch/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/patch/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw11fd.law11.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx

Attention Bandit429, here are the results of the scan


----------



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm trying to go to the panda software site and it gave me the gateway error again.


----------



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

i'm still having these errors show up. if someone out there could look at my hijack results and get back to me that would be grand.

thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok this is all I see,,,,run hijack and have it fix the following.

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotbar.com/dyn/hotbar/3....rchPageHome.htm

O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: &Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hotbar] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade

Then go to start,,run,,,,,type msconfing in the box an hit ok,,,,click the start up tab and uncheck the following,,,,,then restart.

C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBINST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.3.5.0\HBSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE

Go to the following link, then download and install spybot,,,,after its installed be sure to update it. Then run it and select "fix problems found" Then give your links a go and let us know how it goes for ya.

http://shinobiresources.com/downloads.htm#SpyBot


----------



## Pekvi (Feb 14, 2002)

I did everything you mentioned and to no avail those three websites still give me grief. even the panda site.
not sure what to do

HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP

Thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Pevki have you ever used system restore? Go to start,,,programs,,,accessories,,,system tools,,,system restore. Follow the on screen instruction and choose a date that is *bold* from the calender that is before the problem occurred. And let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## skmah (Dec 8, 2003)

Seems like I have a similar problem to you guys. I cannot get onto certain websites including CBC.ca and mytelus.com

I am running an ADSL modem on a Windows XP platform

and yes, I am getting that stupid Gateway Timeout error

A search on the net indicated that the best way of going about things is renewing your IP address

before that is initiated, anyone has any bright ideas on how to solve this?

S


----------

